# Not bad....



## markuk (Feb 13, 2014)

Had one of these today and it was pretty good ...

Even though I work for the company I didn't think they'd be any good but it was a great flavour- not at all mushy and got 3 generous buns worth and some left over 













2014-02-13 20.45.34.jpg



__ markuk
__ Feb 13, 2014





so if you fancy a bbq hit before the summer its worth trying this....


----------



## kc5tpy (Feb 14, 2014)

Hello.  Now Mark; they already told you that you are not getting that big promotion.  Just stop it now.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Great tip.  Have to give that a try.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Feb 15, 2014)

Some can get it right on a commercial scale but unfortunately too many are just bland meat swamped in a sweet BBQ sauce. It sounds like this could be one of the good ones.


----------

